# Nepal, mysterious country.



## cyberurban (Mar 12, 2012)

Nepal is one of the most interesting and myterious country in the world.
Lumbini is a Buddhist pilgrimage site and UNESCO World Heritage Site site in the Kapilavastu district. Traditionally it is held to be the birthplace in about 563 B.C. of Siddhartha Gautama, a Kshatriya caste prince of the Sakya clan, who, as the Buddha Gautama, gave birth to the Buddhist tradition.
Nepal has a rich geography. The mountainous north has eight of the world's ten tallest mountains, including the highest point on Earth, Mount Everest, called Sagarmatha in Nepali. It contains more than 240 peaks over 20,000 ft (6,096 m) above sea level. The fertile and humid south is heavily urbanized.

Lumbini, birthplace of buddha


----------



## cyberurban (Mar 12, 2012)

Everest's the highest mount in the world.


----------



## cyberurban (Mar 12, 2012)

Barun Valley provides stunning contrasts, where high waterfalls cascade into deep gorges, craggy rocks rise from lush green forests, and colorful flowers bloom beneath white snow peaks. This unique landscape shelters some of the last pristine mountain ecosystems on earth. Rare species of animals and plants flourish in diverse climates and habitats, relatively undisturbed by human kind.


----------



## cyberurban (Mar 12, 2012)

Mysterios monks in Nepal


----------



## cyberurban (Mar 12, 2012)

Manang Valley





































Terraced farming in Nepal


----------



## cyberurban (Mar 12, 2012)

Nepal culture


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images...


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

beautiful...:cheers:


----------



## BreDi (Sep 18, 2008)

Went to Nepal last year, truly an amazing and inspiring country... Thanks for your pics!


----------



## cyberurban (Mar 12, 2012)

Nepal's really an interesting country.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nepal : Day 4 of the Kathmandu valley trekking #46 by foto_morgana, on Flickr


Nepal : Day 4 of the Kathmandu valley trekking #45 by foto_morgana, on Flickr


Nepal : Day 4 of the Kathmandu valley trekking #44 by foto_morgana, on Flickr


Nepal : Day 4 of the Kathmandu valley trekking #37 by foto_morgana, on Flickr


Nepal : Day 4 of the Kathmandu valley trekking #36 by foto_morgana, on Flickr


Nepal : Day 4 of the Kathmandu valley trekking #27 by foto_morgana, on Flickr


Nepal : Day 4 of the Kathmandu valley trekking #26 by foto_morgana, on Flickr


Nepal (US-1753445) by bogdanovskaya, on Flickr


Porter's Life by max33.net, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mountain8 by Photos by Tania, on Flickr


Mountain1 by Photos by Tania, on Flickr


Durbar7 by Photos by Tania, on Flickr


Durbar2 by Photos by Tania, on Flickr


Nepal 2012 744 by Photos by Tania, on Flickr


Nepal 2012 674 by Photos by Tania, on Flickr


Nepal 2012 663 by Photos by Tania, on Flickr


Chitwan4 by Photos by Tania, on Flickr


beautiful mountain lake of Nepal by suman_01994, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

First Gokyo Lake Longpanga by suman_01994, on Flickr


High Pasture Land In Barun Valley. by suman_01994, on Flickr


Mountain of Nepal by suman_01994, on Flickr


Mountain site of Nepal by suman_01994, on Flickr


Village of North nepal at mountain by suman_01994, on Flickr


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

indeed an interesting country with seemingly unique culture.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!



Meditation by abkhanal, on Flickr


977005 by S. Owens88, on Flickr


Dream catcher by fahim_123752, on Flickr


In blissful heaven they are by fahim_123752, on Flickr


Unexpected beauty: Photo taken at Kamal Binayak, Bhaktapur August 2012 by SumonaZ, on Flickr


P1040476 by JGMarshall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Aerial Pic of Kathmandu


Kathmandu Skyline (Nepal) by departing(YYZ), on Flickr


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

breathtaking photos.
never thought that Kathmandu has that sprawl (last pic)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cholatse, Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Bhaktapur, Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing pictures and sights.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal, Kathmandu by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nepal, Camo Guy by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal, Kathmandu by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nepal, Kathmandu by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal, Kathmandu by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nepal, Kathmandu by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr
Sherpa Stew


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Khumjung, Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

simply breathtaking and a beautiful country Nepal is....thanks Yellow Fever. :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this is one country with an aura of exoticism and mysticism.
indeed, a very interesting place to discover.


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Nepal 2012 by Hamoon Nasiri, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


Nepal by MMwally, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

#phewa lake, pokhara by sleepingsoundly, on Flickr


#swayambhunath by sleepingsoundly, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

#durbar square, kathmandu by sleepingsoundly, on Flickr


Untitled by sleepingsoundly, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *简丹* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## ancientark (Jun 26, 2009)

I have more pictures of Nepal here!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1557104


----------



## embassyofaudrey (Feb 23, 2012)

lol, how mysterious nepal ?


----------



## mayikalaja (Mar 27, 2013)

Excellent. :cheers:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice, I always thought of this country as mystical.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

amazing, there is something exotic mysticism.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fil_de_fer/8684775894/



Dawn Light Over Annapurna South by Feng Wei Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

I can't see the pics.


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Great combination of nature and culture.
And everything is cheap over there. I add it to my list of places to visit.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The first light on the Fish Tail Peak, North of Nepal by Pachanatt Plysri, on Flickr


Himalayan Village, North of Nepal by Pachanatt Plysri, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Himalayan Village, North of Nepal by Pachanatt Plysri, on Flickr


Trekking in the Nepal Himalaya by Pachanatt Plysri, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Trekking in North of Nepal by Pachanatt Plysri, on Flickr


Dovan Village, Annapurna Conservation Area, Nepal by Pachanatt Plysri, on Flickr


----------



## rastadog (Aug 31, 2012)

*Wow*

wow.. how I wish I could visit Nepal in no time..


----------

